# Accéder à session Citrix : lire le fichier launch.jsp



## patrick.hemar (12 Novembre 2011)

bonjour, au secours
pour rentrer sur le serveur de mon entreprise via citrix sur mon mac, je dois ouvrir un fichier "launch.jsp" : quelle application je dois choisir pour l'ouvrir?
merci


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir

Un fichier JSP est une application JAVA qui génère une page HTML.

Par conséquent, tu devrais pouvoir y accéder au travers du serveur HTTP de ton entreprise grâce à ton navigateur Internet (Safari, par exemple).


----------



## Aliboron (12 Novembre 2011)

Logiquement, les techniciens de ton service informatique devraient être en mesure de t'indiquer comment procéder. Mais sinon, tu dois pouvoir trouver des éléments de réponse directement sur le site de Citrix.


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Ceci dit, il est ici éminemment question de fonctionnement en réseau. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------

